# Fixed to Portable



## Zum (May 2, 2009)

I bought a fixed mount fishfinder close to a year ago and still never mounted it,I guess it wasn't what I wanted.
I have a powerdrive trolling motor and while it is possible to mount the transducer on the shaft,there are a few reasons I didn't want to.
(1)Boat for now is stored outside
(2)I take my TM off and put it in the shed after each trip
(3)the powerdrive transducer mod looks to be a pain
(4)it's just nice to bring the fishfinder in out the weather and away from getting broke or stolen.

I took some 3/4"PVC for the shaft and another piece of PVC,curved for the mount.Ground the heads off a couple stainless bolts to fit in my gunnels and camo"ed".


I plan on mounting the unit with velcro,will see how this works.
Havn't tried it yet but going to try it near the bow.


----------



## Tunnels (May 2, 2009)

That's a pretty original design. I like it. Gives you the flexibility of moving it around. you could even take it on someone else's boat if you needed or wanted to.


----------



## Waterwings (May 3, 2009)

Nice work! 8)


----------



## Zum (May 3, 2009)

Tunnels said:


> That's a pretty original design. I like it. Gives you the flexibility of moving it around. you could even take it on someone else's boat if you needed or wanted to.


LOL...or I could of just bought a portable
Still them suction cup thingy's probably wouldn't stick that good anyways and portables(for the same unit)are more pricey.


----------



## moloch16 (May 4, 2009)

I have a suction cup transducer and it sticks surprisingly well. Never-the-less great work on your transducer mount!


----------



## DiverDog357 (May 10, 2009)

I bought some Velcro from Wally World it was back in the craft section. I put it on my paddle and it has been holding up surprisingly well. Even the one that goes into the water. It has 3m glue on it and is super sticky. So far so good!


----------



## Andy (May 11, 2009)

Nice work Zum. :beer:


----------

